# Unable to install python36



## battant (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello,

I tried to install lang/python36 whith this command

`pkg install python36`

The installation done without error but when I try to run python36.6 with this command `python3.6` I get this output

```
/use/local/lib/libpython.3.6m.so.1.0 : undefined symbol “fstat
```

Confignon :
Raspberry pi model 
`uname  a`

```
Freebsd raspberry-pi 12.0 l-CURRRENT br@hive.raspbsd.org:/use/local/raspbsd/obj/RP1-B/arm.arm6/use/local/raspbsd/sec/common/sys/RP1-B arm
```

Could you help me please ?

Best regards

Battant


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 27, 2017)

PR 221373 can shed some light here. Please, read the comment 8.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

